
5 Ways to Collaborate on Documents Online in Real Time (Includes Etherpad) - jasonlbaptiste
http://mashable.com/2009/02/21/online-document-collaboration/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Doesn't seem to include MobWrite - I've checked the "GoogleDocs" section and
it doesn't seem to be there.

